# [ $1000] For sale 1996 Mercury 200 hp



## Bonk Yea

1996 Mercury 200 hp EFI with 20” shaft no controls or prop. The motor has 2 cylinders that are 10% lower than the rest. Motor was running when removed from boat. It was purchased from Florida so no title, Saltwater use but always well maintained. 
Located in Katy Texas, pick up only and buyer is responsible to bring help, it’s on a motor support crate but we don’t have equipment to load it on truck/trailer. 
$1000 obo 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonk Yea

TTT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

